# Brush Country Buck: First with a bow



## Hoytcastaway93 (Mar 2, 2009)

My first deer with a bow was this 8 yr. old 9 pointer. He weighed 210 lb. I harvested this buck on a foggy november morning in south texas.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=1699441&id=577471677


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Can't see it and I ain't signing up for facebook!!! Sounds like an excellent first bow buck. Can you post the pic outside of facebook. Please.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TooShallow said:


> Can't see it and I ain't signing up for facebook!!! Sounds like an excellent first bow buck. Can you post the pic outside of facebook. Please.


X2, don't do face book here either!


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, I "do" facebook and I still couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on the buck...what's facebook??? JK


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya'll be careful on facebook. There is supposed to be a nasty virus running around on it according to yahoo. Hoyt since you only have one post why don't you just put the pic on here. Would love to see the buck and have you stay around to talk bs with us.


----------



## barnett77859 (Feb 20, 2009)

sounds like a nice buck wish I could see it.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

I call BS


----------



## Hoytcastaway93 (Mar 2, 2009)

sorry for the delay


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice one, congratulations.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

very good buck.how wide is his spread?


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice.....way to go.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Way to go and welcome to 2Cool.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Nice first bow buck. Congrats.


----------

